
Dylanaraps/pash: A simple password manager using GPG written in Posix sh - rodrigo975
https://github.com/dylanaraps/pash
======
boomskats
This is really nice, and it runs on Termux. And your code is like poetry.

~~~
dyanaraps
Thanks, I'm glad you find it useful!

